# Money don't make for happiness.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

"They have most of the material things that are supposed to add up to happiness and the good life. But, of course, they are not happy. As the philosopher was wont to say, money and the things money can buy don't always make for happiness."

Źródło: "Book Review: Easy For You by Shannan Rouss" by Jack Goodstein

Dosłowne znaczenie podkreślonych słów to "pieniądze nie zawsze zmierzają w kierunku szczęścia".


Czy to jest odpowednik polskiego powiedzenia: Pieniądze nie zawsze dają szczęścia.


----------



## Ania R.

Generalnie z kontekstu tak by wynikało i na pewno taka była intencja autora, ale nie wiem na ile rozpowszechnione jest to powiedzenie.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ania R. said:


> Na przykład co ma niby oznaczać _As the philosopher was wont to say_???



Diki mi podpowada: (formalnie) jak filozof miał w zwyczaju mawiać.


----------



## aga83

Pieniądze szczęścia nie dają. 
Money can't buy happiness.
Albo
Money can't buy you happiness.


----------



## DW

Well, to straighten things out, here the "_make for_" means _(to) produce a particular effect_, here this effect is happiness.

Guess the problem is solved, right? 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ania R.

wolfbm1 said:


> Diki mi podpowada: (formalnie) jak filozof miał w zwyczaju mawiać.



Tak, tak, przypomniało mi się, że coś takiego istnieje, więc skasowałam to pytanie  Co do reszty to tak jak napisałam


----------



## wolfbm1

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> Well, to straighten things out, here the "_make for_" means _(to) produce a particular effect_, here this effect is happiness.
> 
> Guess the problem is solved, right?
> 
> Hope this helps.


I guess 'make for' means then: stwarzać, as in "small details that make for comfort".

What makes it difficult is that 'make for' can mean 'move in the direction of' (udać się dokądś) as in "Let's make for the dining room. The dinner is ready."


----------



## Ania R.

Well, it wouldn't be the only expression in the world that has more than one meaning


----------

